# Kobe Bryant Dead??



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2020)

"If being in the military and running a popular blog has taught me anything, it's that first reports are almost always wrong, and the people absolutely LOVE to run with a good celebrity hoax.  I'm hoping that is the case here, for the sake of Kobe, his family, friends, and millions of fans.  However, based on the widespread reporting about this incident (see below), it seems like this one is real."

*link*


**


----------



## ATC87 (Jan 26, 2020)

I loved watching him play ball. It's looking like it is unfortunately true.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 26, 2020)

Multiple sources reporting 5 dead in a helicopter crash in Calabasas- Kobe among them. 

Sucks. RIP Kobe.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 26, 2020)

Abc was reporting his daughters were with him I hope this isn’t true


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2020)

Helo crash.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 26, 2020)

With one of his daughters also passing away. Sheesh.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 26, 2020)

Sheriff’s saying there was 9 people on board


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2020)

Unless they suffered a catastrophic mechanical, this is pilot error, Controlled Flight Into Terrain.






Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24

Viz was 2 1/2 miles to start, ceiling of 1100', and they were using the freeways to navigate by. He goes lower and lower and then radar contact is lost. He followed 118 until a turn southwest, picked up the 101 for a bit, then inexplicably turned into the mountains. Weather closed out or that and vertigo?

Blue skies.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 28, 2020)

The LAPD and LASO had already called off ops for the day because of the conditions. Sounds like a poor decision by the pilot.

A very similar accident happened here with an RNZAF UH1 a few years back. Unexpected fog and they flew into a hillside, unfortunately.

http://www.nzdf.mil.nz/downloads/pdf/public-docs/2012/redacted coi report for iro 06_updated.pdf


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2020)

Never been a fan of Green, but man-oh-man did he nail this....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222356137313546240


----------



## HNHollywood (Jan 30, 2020)

It’s true...hit me way harder than it should’ve...loved watching him play


----------



## AWP (Feb 7, 2020)

4k feet per minute in a helo? Wow. Anyone want to bet against vertigo?

NTSB: Kobe copter was 100 feet from clear skies

He told air traffic control he was climbing to 4,000 feet (1,219 meters). He ascended to 2,300 feet (701 meters), just 100 feet (30 meters) from what camera footage later reviewed by the NTSB showed was the top of the clouds.

But rather than continuing higher, Zobayan began a high-speed descent and left turn in rapidly rising terrain. He slammed into the hillside at more than 180 mph (290 kph) and was descending at 4,000 feet (1,219 meters) per minute.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 8, 2020)

AWP said:


> 4k feet per minute in a helo? Wow. Anyone want to bet against vertigo?
> 
> NTSB: Kobe copter was 100 feet from clear skies
> 
> ...



Fuck.  Pilot was definitely lost in the sauce.


----------

